

ORM is the Vietnam of Computer Science (2006) - pge
http://blogs.tedneward.com/2006/06/26/The+Vietnam+Of+Computer+Science.aspx

======
icebraining
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=249899>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2659474>

